# Found this



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

lurcher pup, male for sale in Dumfries & Galloway, Scotland :: Dogs and Puppies

Cached version of the advert, in case it miraculously disappears 
lurcher pup, male for sale in Dumfries & Galloway, Scotland :: Dogs and Puppies


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Glad you posted it SirHiss.

The above was posted on that website the same day that the thread was started about "Pauline" :nonod:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> The above was posted on that website the same day that the thread was started about "Pauline" :nonod:


No way!  So there is no Pauline, the best home possible?

What on earth has gone on with this poor dog?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Help- i'm confused...

missed this Pauline thread and why oh why does this dog look familiar to me??

I'm signed up to lost dog sites- is it missing??


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Confused to what is going on. Someone selling a pup. is it a forum member or something?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> No way!  So there is no Pauline, the best home possible?
> 
> What on earth has gone on with this poor dog?


Looks that way... Makes you wonder who the new member was that posted on PG's thread saying that they had met Pauline in person


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Julesky said:


> Help- i'm confused...
> 
> missed this Pauline thread and why oh why does this dog look familiar to me??
> 
> I'm signed up to lost dog sites- is it missing??


Because that dog is Broxi, and 'divadexie' (the member who posted the ad about him being for sale) is one of PosionGirl's other usernames. Pauline is the home she said Broxi was going to, and yet the same day she told us she'd found him a great home, she was posting him for sale.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Looks that way... Makes you wonder who the new member was that posted on PG's thread saying that they had met Pauline in person


Ah that's no 'new member', that's PG's friend.

Obviously there was no Pauline though and he went straight up on that site. 

There are no words really.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm confused too..... someone please explain???

ETA: I think I understand now! Poor dog  I hope everyone is wrong in the nicest possible way!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Julesky said:


> Help- i'm confused...
> 
> missed this Pauline thread and why oh why does this dog look familiar to me??
> 
> I'm signed up to lost dog sites- is it missing??


Because it's the same dog that "fate" sent a PF member who later decided he was only a foster, seemingly sent him to a forever home which turned out not to be a forever home (if it existed in the first place) and the pup is now in rescue.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

This situation just gets more bizarre by the day :frown2:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

This whole sorry saga is so so sad  

I am just glad he is in rescue now and just hope that they can find him a proper forever home, god knows he deserves it


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

:nonod:


Alice Childress said:


> Because that dog is Broxi, and 'divadexie' (the member who posted the ad about him being for sale) is one of PosionGirl's other usernames. Pauline is the home she said Broxi was going to, and yet the same day she told us she'd found him a great home, she was posting him for sale.





Sarah1983 said:


> Because it's the same dog that "fate" sent a PF member who later decided he was only a foster, seemingly sent him to a forever home which turned out not to be a forever home (if it existed in the first place) and the pup is now in rescue.





emmaviolet said:


> Ah that's no 'new member', that's PG's friend.
> 
> Obviously there was no Pauline though and he went straight up on that site.
> 
> There are no words really.


Wow. Lost for words really. Thanks for replying and filling me in. I hope the pup does find someone who can keep him/ love him forever .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Because it's the same dog that "fate" sent a PF member who later decided he was only a foster, seemingly sent him to a forever home which turned out not to be a forever home (if it existed in the first place) and the pup is now in rescue.


Ah, but should you want to see the dog that fate sent to PG, well you can't because all traces of that poor boy has been deleted from the forum now, every single reference.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to know why the original thread regarding Broxi's 'fantastic new home' has now disappeared?

How come this is allowed? Surely if members are treating dogs (or any animlas) as disposable items this should be exposed not covered up


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

The posts referring to the new home can be found posted the same day the advert was.

I am unable to link to it, purely because all the posts referring to this dog have vanished.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Because it's the same dog that "fate" sent a PF member who later decided he was only a foster, seemingly sent him to a forever home which turned out not to be a forever home (if it existed in the first place) and the pup is now in rescue.


Hi Sarah!

Do you know what rescue he's in?- wee soul.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063205066-post35.html

Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Julesky said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Do you know what rescue he's in?- wee soul.


Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.

Here he is.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Feels wrong to 'like' those posts- but thanks to you both for replying


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Makes me wonder how many other dogs have also ended up in rescue after being "saved" in the same way  Poor pup, really hope he finds his real forever home soon. He looks so sad and scared in the rescue photo.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

It says on his details that he was the only animal in the household, but doesn't PG have other pets? She said when she lost Izzy and the other dogs were distraught or are they referring to the dog's home before then?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fate taking it's course again... - Page 12 - Pet Forums Community

This is a cached version I found so am sure all the posts regarding Broxi ....shame that certain people have tried to remove all mention of him


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

How sad all threads relating to Broxi in any way have been deleted form the forum. 

Talk about out of sight out of mind! 

Nice to see who ever was advertising him went into so much detail about his past and his history 

Im sure this thread will be closed to soon.

How how sad -


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Ah, but should you want to see the dog that fate sent to PG, well you can't because all traces of that poor boy has been deleted from the forum now, every single reference.


Its wrong PG is allowed to cover her tracks and get threads deleted


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Its wrong PG is allowed to cover her tracks and get threads deleted


Indeed lock threads by all means but to delete all trace seems unjust.

Out of sight out of mind


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

He does look quite sad- overwhelming in the kennels.

On the plus note he's a wee beauty and young so shouldn't be there too long and hopefully the centre will match him with responsible people.

Not sure why the advert for sale says not good with cats or furries, yet the rescue says unknown.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Fate taking it's course again... - Page 12 - Pet Forums Community
> 
> This is a cached version I found so am sure all the posts regarding Broxi ....shame that certain people have tried to remove all mention of him


Page one of that thread was the very same day the advert was posted.

Fate taking it's course again... - Pet Forums Community


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> How sad all threads relating to Broxi in any way have been deleted form the forum.
> 
> Talk about out of sight out of mind!
> 
> ...


Sadly, the history painted on here may not be true either. He may not have any food or dog issues and may be toilet trained, or what PG posted could be true.

There is no way of knowing for sure.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Just shocking...

There's more twists and turns being unfolded everyday in regards to Broxi than a fictional novel.

It's just a shame that through all this, the poor boy is the one who is suffering.

I just really hope he finds a good home. 

Shame on every single person involved in his life so far.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Its wrong PG is allowed to cover her tracks and get threads deleted


It is. I cannot say on here how I really feel, but yes, it's very wrong.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Such a shame, poor Broxi :frown5:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

SirHiss said:


> Page one of that thread was the very same day the advert was posted.
> 
> Fate taking it's course again... - Pet Forums Community


So as PG was posting that Broxi had a great new home with this wonderful Pauline, this advert went up.

So either there is no Pauline, or she was just the first one to respond to this advert and wasn't a great home, just someone taking him on with no thought and him being given away like he was nothing, just like the first owners who PG thought she was saving him from.
He went the very next day too.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

After poor Broxi's unwanted life, I think the saddest thing is that this as a forum has an overwhelming support for posters who admit they are in over their head etc or need help or newbies who aren't sure of where to or when to get a dog - the endless list of advice and well wishes on all kinds of topics is endless.


But when it is used for dishonesty, in particular that which concerns a living creature then it is surely taking advantage of everyone here and the forum rules?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Words fail me I guess PG can delete her own threads or does it have to be a mod?
Guess she wont be on again as PG then.
Why people don't tell the truth I really don't know I am totally gobsmacked with this 
Why not just say Broxi does not get on with one of my dogs so I have put him in rescue where he may find a good forever home as an only dog


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Its wrong PG is allowed to cover her tracks and get threads deleted


TBH, I haven't believed a word PG has said since the 'accidental litter' she had years ago - her posts just don't ring true and are far too littered with 'good deeds'. All the comings and goings (and losses of young puppies) are very suspicious. I can't work out whether she is an attention seeker or a sociopath. But none of this surprises me.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

This is so sad  Poor wee chap, hope he finds his forever home soon. 

Haven't been on the forum much in the past few months, whatever happened to Dave? I miss his cheeky face.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

poor poor puppy  i'd have him in a heartbeat if i had the room! he would fit in brilliantly with my lurcher, and i have an extreme soft spot for them. having taken mine on when she was 12 months, i cant help but feel sad this pup is so much younger and been passed round from pillar to post.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Also...(yes I am still finding this incredulous)

On the advert what the hell does 'lived in but from working parents' mean?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> TBH, I haven't believed a word PG has said since the 'accidental litter' she had years ago - her posts just don't ring true and are far too littered with 'good deeds'. All the comings and goings (and losses of young puppies) are very suspicious. I can't work out whether she is an attention seeker or a sociopath. But none of this surprises me.


What dogs had a litter?

Maybe this was before my day.

I just find the whole sitaution so so sad.

I am not only worried for Broxi but for PG.

This is not a healthy behaviour in any way shape or form.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

It just gets worse... Poor boy. I do wonder whether the 'history' is true. I know dogs can get on outside better than in etc, but she made out as though things were really bad between Broxi and Chase but there were photos of them together and they both looked perfectly relaxed, and no tension etc so I do wonder if it was just a cover up after how people reacted to the first 'reason' she gave. 

What happened with the accidental litter? I think that was before I was on here...


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> TBH, I haven't believed a word PG has said since the 'accidental litter' she had years ago - her posts just don't ring true and are far too littered with 'good deeds'. All the comings and goings (and losses of young puppies) are very suspicious. I can't work out whether she is an attention seeker or a sociopath. But none of this surprises me.


It's the 'good deed' tone that always got to me. It's always "I have saved his poor dog and made him so much happier and on top of everything, I have now found him a fantastic home" - cue lots of comments telling PG what an amazing person she is for doing all this. Rather than "I decided to get a dog on a whim for free, wanted lots of attention for it so started many cute little threads about name changing etc etc, then at the first sign of problems/once the novelty wears off, I'll get rid one way or another".

The cheek of PG to portray herself as some saintly animal rescuer is hard swallow at the best of times, but the fact that she does this while actually putting Broxi (and who knows who else) on a free ad for sale is really horrendous :nonod:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw broxi advertised on behalf of rescue the other day on lurcher link, is same one that rocky went to.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Reverie said:


> Haven't been on the forum much in the past few months, whatever happened to Dave? I miss his cheeky face.


She split with her partner, so he has kept Dave.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure if I was here then or just missed the thread about the accidental puppies.
Now I am wondering if that little puppy did get run over or was that just another story for attention, its very sad if it was true though.
PG name rings a bell not sure if its the same person but there was someone on the e bay chat forums with the same name ?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> She split with her partner, so he has kept Dave.


Allegedly...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> It just gets worse... Poor boy. I do wonder whether the 'history' is true. I know dogs can get on outside better than in etc, but she made out as though things were really bad between Broxi and Chase but there were photos of them together and they both looked perfectly relaxed, and no tension etc so I do wonder if it was just a cover up after how people reacted to the first 'reason' she gave.


I'm not sure we can take much as true, especially since it was said he would only settle if put in bed between Dixie and Chase, then the same day they are not even living together!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

2Hounds said:


> I think broxi is in rescue Lurcher Link :: View topic - New boy, Broxi, 6 month old Lurcher
> is same one that rocky went to.


I saw someone on the rescues FB page commenting that they were going to post about him elsewhere so I think that might be who said it.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I'm not sure we can take much as true, especially since it was said he would only settle if put in bed between Dixie and Chase, then the same day they are not even living together!


Ooft! That is a good point actually! I had forgotten she said that in her first post on that thread.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> She split with her partner, so he has kept Dave.


Or has Dave gone to another 'fantastic new home'??


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> She split with her partner, so he has kept Dave.


Aww, what a shame 

Hopefully PG will learn and just put all her energy into the two dogs now, it's quite obvious that three isn't working out.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> I saw broxi advertised on behalf of rescue the other day on lurcher link,
> is same one that rocky went to.


I don't know why but the sentence that he didn't make a sound in the van on the way to the centre just makes me want to cry.
Maybe because he had a home, now he must be scared as anything.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Or has Dave gone to another 'fantastic new home'??


Who knows... after all that has come out over the last day, I just don't know any more... I just feel so bad for Broxi, poor soul must be so confused...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Good grief...
I wonder why people think they can be anonymous on the internet.

I really hope that poor boy finds a *good * home, and that she gets some help.

Can't stand liars.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

As sad as it is at least Broxi is in good hands in rescue now. Better there than on the free ads anyway, at least they are more likely to actually find him a 'fantastic new home'.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Why on earth has all her threads been removed? NOT RIGHT! Poor Broxi


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I can't stand liars either, but lying under the guise of 'a good person/deed' is a whole new low. 

Lies after lies, after lies about a LIVING BLOODY CREATURE is beyond horrible. 

And to think, for a while, I believed her. Up until Broxi was no longer fate... Now I am questioning everything. Even the death of poor Izzy! Who's knows?!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I am disgusted...

It's bad enough that people are lied too, but seem the rescue is being lied to, and also the free ad is a lie too.

I thought this poor dog was being booted out after two weeks because PG had bitten off more than she could chew, it was all to much for her with his issues etc I see NO mention of his issue in the adverts, also I'm confuse why does the Lurcher link one say he's hasn't lived with other animals? and that he lives with 2 adults and two children? I really really hope this poor dog hasn't been moved to "Pauline" and she's moved him to rescue and free to good home? If so I suggest PG goes and gets the dog, after all she "rescued" him and had him as a "foster" if she thinks she's a rescue she'd better go get him...

I am disgusted.................


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor Broxi  but he's young and quite a nice looking dog hopefully he finds a home with people who will actually care. I can't believe all the threads got deleted though


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't know why but the sentence that he didn't make a sound in the van on the way to the centre just makes me want to cry.
> Maybe because he had a home, now he must be scared as anything.


It is probably meant as a positive that he travels ok,but yeah does make me sad thinking of the little mite as he's had a lot of change in short space of time so must be stressful. I was glad to see that he was in rescue and they'll hopefully ensure a more secure future for little broxi.

BTW Rocky was the lurcher that looked like a gsdx that was another foster/keeper until a trainer said PG may have problems when he reached teenage phase & he went off to same rescue to be rehomed, think PG got Chase soon after.
Sure lady that posted on LL adopted her dogs from same rescue as she always puts on any lurchers they have in.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It's not only the dogs that suffer, taking on dogs with little or no history with very young children could be dangerous. Not to mention how confusing it must be for the kids to see forever dogs coming and going , along with 2 young dogs who have died in a year !


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Poor Broxi  but he's young and quite a nice looking dog hopefully he finds a home with people who will actually care. I can't believe all the threads got deleted though


I think the thread should be put back and all the original information left up.. This is this poor pup is a baby still and is on his 3 possibly 4 home, saved from rescue to umm yeah end up in rescue FFS..... It should be left up so the right information is out there about this dog, god forbid he ends up in ANOTHER home and is sent back because of issues the rescue wasn't made aware of or the new owner wasn't.. Also if this dog is FOC if he ends up being taken from free ads and god forbid used as a bait dog PG NEEDS to be aware and take responsibility.. I'm not unfeeling about how hard relationship break ups are, but grow a set and take responsibility, plenty of people deal with it and live life as single parents and are brilliant at it, this poor dogs life can't be made hell because of someone having it tough...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> It is probably meant as a positive that he travels ok,but yeah does make me sad thinking of the little mite as he's had a lot of change in short space of time so must be stressful. I was glad to see that he was in rescue and they'll hopefully ensure a more secure future for little broxi.


Oh I know, I think it was the thought of him sitting there in the van, all quiet and shy and going from the van into a rescue shelter, having thought he had a new home twice in a few weeks.
I don't know, I feel quite emotional about it really, it was the mental image of, well a broken little dog that didn't want to make a fuss. I don't know, this story keeps bringing tears to my eyes.

God knows how that poor soul feel.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> It's not only the dogs that suffer, taking on dogs with little or no history with very young children could be dangerous. Not to mention how confusing it must be for the kids to see forever dogs coming and going , along with 2 young dogs who have died in a year !


CHildren that have also seen mulitple house moves and their parents split up. 

The whole larger situation is very very sad.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I'm not unfeeling about how hard relationship break ups are, but grow a set and take responsibility, plenty of people deal with it and live life as single parents and are brilliant at it, this poor dogs life can't be made hell because of someone having it tough...


TBH the dogs were coming and going well before the spilt.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> *What dogs had a litter?*
> 
> Maybe this was before my day.
> 
> ...


Dave's mum. Can't remember the name now. It was supposedly a friend's staffie. They had gone into a shop and tied her up outside while in season. They came out and she was being mated. Her friend didn't want to know evidently and PG took her on. After the litter she kept Dave, sold the other pups and mum. TBH, there was something that didn't sound right about that then, and since then I've ignored her posts but have occasionally seen that she's got a new dog / passed on an existing dog. And then there was the health tested GSD pup she was going to get and all of a sudden she'd got a lab x (that didn't make it past a year). I haven't kept up with all the comings and goings of dogs because I don't believe the saint act. But this latest news doesn't surprise me.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Jesus effing christ!!

I have kept my gob shut on all of PG's "fate" dogs threads because they angered me and im not one for confrontation but those links have put me in tears.

The poor poor dog must be so scared and confused being pushed from pillar to post.. seems there was never a perfect new home just frickin free ads ad.

As for the posts being deleted i think its wrong, why shouldnt we be able to follow his plight and PG gets to cover her tracks... the thing with lies is that you have to remember what you have said or else it bites you on the ass.

Good lucj broxi i hope you find someone who till truly love you and give you the perfect home you deserve.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> *CHildren that have also seen mulitple house moves and their parents split up. *
> The whole larger situation is very very sad.


I agree, but this has been going on long before they split up. Having said that, I do wonder, like you, that there is some mental illness going on there.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

There's nothing for me to say about PG that hasn't already been said, to be honest I'm pretty speechless anyway.



Reverie said:


> As sad as it is at least Broxi is in good hands in rescue now. Better there than on the free ads anyway, at least they are more likely to actually find him a 'fantastic new home'.


This is really worth hanging onto though folks. He's with a rescue now and although he's had such a rough start being passed pillar to post at least he's now with people who will genuinely have his best interests at heart and hopefully he'll be in a real forever home soon.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

This might seem like a random question, but was the dog that Cravensmum now has, Goldie now Bodhi, Simonehadlands2009's?


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, this is all so shocking. I kept out of the other threads because I've not been here long enough to know all the history so didn't feel it was fair to make a judgement, but as it's all come out over the course of these threads and all the lies with this dog, it's just so wrong.
I wonder if PG was lying on the forum about his issues as well as his new home or if she's lied to the rescue, seeing as that and the free ad have no mention of any problems?
I hope this poor dog finds a fantastic home.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

May I ask a question please who takes the threads off?
the OP or a Mod either way its wrong to be able to do this
I wonder if we will ever know the truth in any of this and wonder if we could find out if poor Broxi gets a new home
I feel so sorry for him he must be so confused and afraid now


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I have not been here long enough to know the history of previous comings and goings, but I thought it was a bad idea when she got Broxi so soon after Izzy. I just feel for this poor dog. I wonder if he did go to a new home or if she just sent him straight to rescue when he wouldn't sell. I just hope that the rescue will do right by him and find him a forever home that is actually forever.
I wonder if the original owner knows any of this, or if she even cares. This whole situation is just so sad.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This is why threads should not allowed to be deleted, now all there is is confusion on here!



emmaviolet said:


> No way!  So there is no Pauline, the best home possible?
> 
> What on earth has gone on with this poor dog?





Alice Childress said:


> Looks that way... Makes you wonder who the new member was that posted on PG's thread saying that they had met Pauline in person


So, Simone Hadland lied to us all when I asked about 'Pauline'?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> May I ask a question please who takes the threads off?
> the OP or a Mod either way its wrong to be able to do this
> I wonder if we will ever know the truth in any of this and wonder if we could find out if poor Broxi gets a new home
> I feel so sorry for him he must be so confused and afraid now


You can delete your own individual posts but a mod has to remove a thread.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> May I ask a question please who takes the threads off?
> the OP or a Mod either way its wrong to be able to do this
> I wonder if we will ever know the truth in any of this and wonder if we could find out if poor Broxi gets a new home
> I feel so sorry for him he must be so confused and afraid now


MODs I believe. The OP to a thread would have to PM a MOD. Although normally they would be locked and left there - Not sure what you have to do to get a number of them completely wiped from the system so it looks like things never happened


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> May I ask a question please who takes the threads off?
> the OP or a Mod either way its wrong to be able to do this
> I wonder if we will ever know the truth in any of this and wonder if we could find out if poor Broxi gets a new home
> I feel so sorry for him he must be so confused and afraid now


It needs to be a mod. There was a post from PG last night asking for a mod because she needed help with something... I am guessing the deletion of the threads was what she needed help with...


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am shocked by this thread, i had no idea what was going on....I admit i don't come on here very often at the moment so have missed all these previous threads about PG.
I speak to her on FB and had no idea all this was happening. That poor dog  I didnt know she had fostered/ adopted him??

I think alot gets said on Fb that doesnt on here so I dont want to mention too much :/


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Flipping heck I wonder what reason she gave to have all her threads removed :


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> Flipping heck I wonder what reason she gave to have all her threads removed :


Well I for one would like to know what excuse was given and what mod deleted a dogs whole history. I wish they would respond and put the threads back.

I remember that Leam deleted all her posts with Deeks but not the whole thread.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

It all doesn't add up, and is very very sad  can't stop thinking about poor Broxi's face in that advert  

I didn't think it was right when PG said that he only settled with Chase and Dixie and she could leave him and he'd be fine with them and then suddenly he's been attacking Chase and making Chase Miserable?! To me that didn't make sense, Its all very sad and I hope that Broxi gets a forever forever home.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually I had a look through the member in questions threads last night and there are quite a lot of them missing..


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok I will be honest and say that I do not usually reply to threads by / about PG as they usually make me angry so I stay out of it. I am not going to say anything about PG without knowing the facts of what happened with Broxi - not been on much recently so do not even know what was all posted although I did see a few on her posts. 

However I feel that the rescue involved deserves a mention - I am sure they will find Broxi a great home. There have been quite a few dogs / fosters who have seemed to find there way to the kennels in the past including Rocky who is still there months later (he can not be rehomed with children because of his size and behaviour) and there was also a run in with them over Dave's litter mate who ended up there. Not sure what was said to the rescue this time but I think I would be getting a bit annoyed if I was them (then they have contacted people who have advertised on free ads before so perhaps the rescue contacted them).


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sunshine80 said:


> Ok I will be honest and say that I do not usually reply to threads by / about PG as they usually make me angry so I stay out of it. I am not going to say anything about PG without knowing the facts of what happened with Broxi - not been on much recently so do not even know what was all posted although I did see a few on her posts.
> 
> However I feel that the rescue involved deserves a mention - I am sure they will find Broxi a great home. There have been quite a few dogs / fosters who have seemed to find there way to the kennels in the past including Rocky who is still there months later (he can not be rehomed with children because of his size and behaviour) and there was also a run in with them over Dave's litter mate who ended up there. Not sure what was said to the rescue this time but I think I would be getting a bit annoyed if I was them (then they have contacted people who have advertised on free ads before so perhaps the rescue contacted them).


Is this the Rocky PG also took in?

Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.

My goodness.

I know nothing of the rescue but good on them for clearing up the mess other people leave.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh wow.

What a can of worms I have opened 

So how long has Rocky been in rescue?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think she is getting a new pup *shakes head* I hope I am wrong...


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

I genuinely would like to hear some comment on this from the mods- this forum is supposed to be a 'community' and on these pages we are supposed to discuss our 'beloved' dogs and puppies.

They'll know more than us maybe??


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> I think she is getting a new pup *shakes head* I hope I am wrong...


Really? I hope you're wrong too...........


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> I think she is getting a new pup *shakes head* I hope I am wrong...


Oh my gosh, I really hope you are wrong  What makes you think that?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

There is nowt so queer as folk, seems like we have gotten us a real queer one on this forum 

I must admit I barely read any of PG's threads as they tended to irritate me so I left them well alone.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> I think she is getting a new pup *shakes head* I hope I am wrong...


Jeez, they might as well start warming up a kennel for it .


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> I think she is getting a new pup *shakes head* I hope I am wrong...


I hope you are too.

I wonder if she'll be wise enough not to post about it expecting a warm welcome and for everyone to forget about all this. Because if the threads are gone that means this never happened, right? :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Jezavix (Jun 25, 2013)

How sad for poor Broxi. 

I read through the thread where she was talking about rehoming him to a lovely new owner and thought it seemed a bit odd at the time, but there seemed to be a lot of history I wasn't aware of so refrained from commenting.

Hopefully he'll find a forever home soon and finally have some stability. He is a lovely looking boy so hopefully he won't be there too long.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I think she is getting a new pup *shakes head* I hope I am wrong...


No, please, no!!

Is that what Kate meant about facebook?

What was rong with little Broxi?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> Oh my gosh, I really hope you are wrong  What makes you think that?


She is on a raw feeding group I am on, and she is asking about how much to feed her current two and 'my pup when she comes home'...


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> She is on a raw feeding group I am on, and she is asking about how much to feed her current two and 'my pup when she comes home'...


Goes to try and find the group...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> She is on a raw feeding group I am on, and she is asking about how much to feed her current two and 'my pup when she comes home'...


Oh my word.  Bet it came from an ethical breeder to. Or rescued from a fate unknown. 

How oh how do people in rescue manage to keep working towards helping these dogs when people treat them like this


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> I think she is getting a new pup *shakes head* I hope I am wrong...


What?! No offence but I really do hope you're wrong :nonod:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> Goes to try and find the group...


RFUK on FB.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I know this is going to sound mean, but wasn't she saying she had to write a recommendation for the council to say her dogs were fine and get permission?

Can she just add all of these dogs all the time?


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

So, 'Pauline' is an invention to disguise the fact that she had placed Broxi for sale?

Whilst we know this stuff goes on in the world, it perplexes me as to why someone would post this on a forum full of dog-lovers. Attention-seeking? It's not far off other convoluted stories of deception you read about, and it usually transpires there is something, well, 'off' about the individual concerned.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> She is on a raw feeding group I am on, and she is asking about how much to feed her current two and 'my pup when she comes home'...


Are you joking!?

I was just out walking my own dog, still thinking about this thread- we would have LOVED to see/have him from a pup and I often ponder what he was like/how cute he was and how we could have taught him all the things he should have known until we got him at a year old- like how to play and have fun!!!!

I understand people not being able to cope. But an endless line of dogs and lies is not right by any measure.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> She is on a raw feeding group I am on, and she is asking about how much to feed her current two and 'my pup when she comes home'...


Words fail me :nonod:


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> She is on a raw feeding group I am on, and she is asking about how much to feed her current two and 'my pup when she comes home'...


:nonod::frown5: That is so sad, and so unhealthy, her poor children, they can't be getting a good understanding that dogs are for life :frown5:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

What? Shes getting something else? That woman has a screw loose!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

I think there is something very wrong, when so many, many dogs have seemingly come and gone, or found their way into rescue.

Whilst I appreciate it probably does start out as a good 'deed' when it goes wrong so many times, it ought to be telling you something.

It's just all so sad and tragic for all the dogs involved.

I really do hope little Broxi finds a lovely home, Rocky too, poor, poor dogs.


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

I havent been here long enough and dont know PG as a person. I did however think after Izzy was let out that getting another dog so soon after was a disaster waiting to happen 

The behaviour that has gone on is outrageous and should be backed by MODs who should remove PG from this forum 'ban her IP also, to stop her further returning', she has caused a lot of upset to a lot of different people 'not to mention all the poor little dogs'. This forum is meant for animal 'lovers' and while I dont disagree PG loves her pets, its clear that something is amiss here amongst all the comings and goings.

Liars get found out, you can try and cover your tracks but sooner or later you will be uncovered.

Hope little Broxxi finds a forever home who love him and cherish him as much as he deserves :thumbup:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

How long ago did Xiva tragically die?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> :nonod::frown5: That is so sad, and so unhealthy, her poor children, they can't be getting a good understanding that dogs are for life :frown5:


I've lost count of the amount of dogs they have had in 2013, let alone their short lives.
They must be so confused and afraid of bonding with them/ or incapable of doing it, in case they get taken away like all the others.

I learnt to love dogs because every day I came home from school and the same two dogs were there waiting for me until their last days.

This is just awful.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> This is why threads should not allowed to be deleted, now all there is is confusion on here!
> 
> So, Simone Hadland lied to us all when I asked about 'Pauline'?


That or maybe Pauline was the first to reply to her ad, I guess we'll never know the truth.



emmaviolet said:


> Well I for one would like to know what excuse was given and what mod deleted a dogs whole history. I wish they would respond and put the threads back.
> 
> I remember that Leam deleted all her posts with Deeks but not the whole thread.


I agree. I would like an explanation from the mod who decided that there was a good reason for deleting every trace of Broxi from the forum.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> T
> 
> I agree. I would like an explanation from the mod who decided that there was a good reason for deleting every trace of Broxi from the forum.


I'm going to make a thread in the help/suggestions page.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

She is getting another puppy...i didnt think I should mention it but seeing as its been brought up already I feel I should confirm it


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> She is getting another puppy...i didnt think I should mention it but seeing as its been brought up already I feel I should confirm it


I think that is outrageous, yet from all I have read on this thread, not unexpected


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think she needs some sense slapped into her


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> I think she needs some sense slapped into her


Everyone's upset but keep the head or comments like that will get this thread closed and then Broxi's story won't be heard at all


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> She is getting another puppy...i didnt think I should mention it but seeing as its been brought up already I feel I should confirm it


One 'out' One 'In'.



There are no words really are there.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Another puppy? Again, unfortunately I am not surprised ... Just disgusted.

I really hope she doesn't come on posting pics, etc as I can't be a member of a forum & be civil to people who treat animals so poorly


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I've lost count of the amount of dogs they have had in 2013, let alone their short lives.
> They must be so confused and afraid of bonding with them/ or incapable of doing it, in case they get taken away like all the others.
> 
> I learnt to love dogs because every day I came home from school and the same two dogs were there waiting for me until their last days.
> ...


I've lived in a family like this and it's not nice. My mum got so many pets when we were growing up, cats, dogs, rabbits, hamsters, and not one of them lasted. They all got 'too much' for her or she'd complain that her ocd and depression meant she couldn't cope, but she'd never learn and we'd end up broken hearted yet again. How many kids actually beg their parents _not_ to get another puppy/kitten because they know what's going to happen?

Luckily she seems to have gotten over it now as she's in a stable relationship and has had her own little schnauzer for almost a year now, but in a way I'll never forgive her for giving up so easily with so many of our pets, a few of which were actually supposed to be mine. 

Hopefully her kids will go the opposite way like me and learn just how special it is to have a dog that is your own and with you until the end.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> She is getting another puppy...i didnt think I should mention it but seeing as its been brought up already I feel I should confirm it


Yeah... a full shepherd?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Is this the Rocky PG also took in?
> 
> Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.
> 
> ...


Rocky is STILL in rescue??? Her once 'forever dog', STILL in rescue :nonod:



lozzibear said:


> She is on a raw feeding group I am on, and she is asking about how much to feed her current two and 'my pup when she comes home'...





kate_7590 said:


> She is getting another puppy...i didnt think I should mention it but seeing as its been brought up already I feel I should confirm it


...  Even I am speechless at the speed. So in a month Izzy "died", Broxi in, Broxi out, and a new puppy... Even for PG this is incredibly fast. I actually feel sick.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Rocky is STILL in rescue??? Her once 'forever dog', STILL in rescue :nonod:
> 
> ...  Even I am speechless at the speed. So in a month Izzy "died", Broxi in, Broxi out, and a new puppy... Even for PG this is incredibly fast. I actually feel sick.


I 'Think' its the same Rocky.

Cant check threads re him as I dont think he 'exists' any more


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> Yeah... a full shepherd?


Yeah from a friends litter...


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Yeah from a friends litter...


Either she has a LOT of friends or they all just play pass the parcel with these poor dogs!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope PG is able to get the help she so clearly needs, this is not the behaviour of someone in their right mind and who is trying to set a good example for her children


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Yeah from a friends litter...


How amazingly convenient.....


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Yeah from a friends litter...


could you not point your friend to this post and explain the situation. PG getting another puppy is downright aweful, and i think if i was meant to be giving her a baby I sure would think again after reading whats happened to poor dogs in the past. :

Im more than mad, is that even possible


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Disappointed but not surprised a new puppy is on the cards, always found it odd that someone who fostered lots of adult dogs in their home only gets puppies to keep.

I pm'ed lady who posted Rocky homing thread on LL 5/12/12 to link her to threads on here, mainly as she was curious on cross & PG had posted about his parents. Whether he's been at rescue since then or been homed & returned since no idea.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Reverie said:


> I've lived in a family like this and it's not nice. My mum got so many pets when we were growing up, cats, dogs, rabbits, hamsters, and not one of them lasted. They all got 'too much' for her or she'd complain that her ocd and depression meant she couldn't cope, but she'd never learn and we'd end up broken hearted yet again. How many kids actually beg their parents _not_ to get another puppy/kitten because they know what's going to happen?
> 
> Luckily she seems to have gotten over it now as she's in a stable relationship and has had her own little schnauzer for almost a year now, but in a way I'll never forgive her for giving up so easily with so many of our pets, a few of which were actually supposed to be mine.
> 
> Hopefully her kids will go the opposite way like me and learn just how special it is to have a dog that is your own and with you until the end.


I'm so sorry hun. 

It must have been so awful for you to lose animals you loved. It really has had a positive effect on you, in the way I mean that you care so much for your dog, her well being first. You obviously tried to be the adult when you were the child, trying to beg her to not get more.

My Aunt used to do the same, the cat had kittens, my cousin came back and the cat and kittens all gone, dogs, birds, rabbits, all in and out.
We took on some of her rabbits, but sadly they didn't live long.

It's awful, kids could go either way, like you and take responsibility and love the animals, or think that this is correct behaviour!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> Either she has a LOT of friends or they all just play pass the parcel with these poor dogs!


Or she's just going to another BYB and is trying to hide that fact.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> Yeah from a friends litter...


Thought so... so that is why Broxi had to go. To make room for her finally getting a GSD...  The excuses are bull as far as I am concerned... That poor poor dog... I am utterly disgusted.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I 'Think' its the same Rocky.
> 
> Cant check threads re him as I dont think he 'exists' any more


 So not only the threads on Broxi have been deleted, but in fact every post that is evidence of her animal hoarding?? Seriously Mods, whoever did this should have their mod status taken away. I am disgusted that a mod on here is helping to cover this up.



kate_7590 said:


> Yeah from a friends litter...


IE yet ANOTHER back yard breeder, just like with Chase.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well it can't be a ethical breeder this "friend" as no one would give that women another dog


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I doubt she will come on with pictures of a new puppy not after all of this being found out to be a liar concerning Broxi unless with another ID of course.
Wonder what her poor kids think with dogs in and out all the time and dogs dying too 
You know thinking about this and I don't mean this is a nasty was but wondering if she needs some sort of treatment, as this really does not seem like normal behaviour to me at all


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> RFUK on FB.


I am on that group


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I doubt she will come on with pictures of a new puppy not after all of this being found out to be a liar concerning Broxi unless with another ID of course.
Wonder what her poor kids think with dogs in and out all the time and dogs dying too 
You know thinking about this and I don't mean this is a nasty way but wondering if she needs some sort of treatment, as this really does not seem like normal behaviour to me at all


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Yeah... a full shepherd?


I wonder if she got rid of Broxi as the chance of a GSD came up? 

Really it defies belief. Last year a GSD was too bolshy for children so she went and got chase from a farm and horrid BYB who wanted rid of them.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry tried to edit some spelling and it seems to have posted itself twice


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I've just discovered that a GSD breeder that I think PG has mentioned in the past (and I believe is local to her) have puppies on the ground at the moment, in fact two litters.

Coincidence?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I wonder if she got rid of Broxi as the chance of a GSD came up?
> 
> Really it defies belief. Last year a GSD was too bolshy for children so she went and got chase from a farm and horrid BYB who wanted rid of them.


That's what I think... I think the whole story is bull and that she just wanted a GSD.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I've just discovered that a GSD breeder that I think PG has mentioned in the past (and I believe is local to her) have puppies on the ground at the moment, in fact two litters.
> 
> Coincidence?


Maybe they should be contacted and warned about this woman?


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I'm so sorry hun.
> 
> It must have been so awful for you to lose animals you loved. It really has had a positive effect on you, in the way I mean that you care so much for your dog, her well being first. You obviously tried to be the adult when you were the child, trying to beg her to not get more.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's really kind of you to say.  I can only hope PG's children don't learn from her example that dogs are disposable. It's just horrible that all this is coming from a person who is trying to make out like she's some sort of dog saviour doing all this 'fostering'- and I used to believe her when she posted! :


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps Poisongirl would like to come on here and explain a little? She hasn't been banned.

It would take courage, but better that than cut and run. And I don't understand why the mods would remove all signs - they can't delete memories, but it is a bit Big Brother like, rewriting the past.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

This makes me so upset, I agonised for months about rehoming my female lab, it broke my heart. For someone to get dogs in and out like this its awful, they cant possibly have a heart. They don't deserve animals.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Yesterday I posted on that other thread saying sorry for saying it but I feel these dogs are being taken for free and then sold on for profit .... I take back that sorry !

Dogs are money, they are living animals which deserve a loving home and an owner who can give him or her the best life , not being sold for cash in hand !!

Very shocked ! Give this poor dog a home , this is all cruel !!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> That's what I think... I think the whole story is bull and that she just wanted a GSD.


Same, I'm beginning to wonder about poor Izzy as well


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I couldnt do it, swapping and changing dogs....it broke my heart when we had to return Flossie to the rescue center after 5 days..its about 3 years ago now but I still think of her


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep, I was right...

What do you think of these GSDs??

Skipmyre German Shepherds - planned litters


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

That is disgusting if she is getting another puppy. Poor dog - how many months will it be before he/she ends up in rescue like all the others?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Be interested to know where the new pups coming from and would the breeders be concerned to know the " real" person the pup is going to.. I think they have a right to know, if they care or not that's a different matter but I think they should know...


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Devastated. 

The photo of Broxie on the website has sent me almost to tears, he looks so scared and alone, and must be so confused 

I don't have any words to speak of about PG, or at least non that are allowed on this forum.  Also would like to know what mod thinks it's acceptable to delete the past of a dog?!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

The reason for disposing of Broxi was because of Chase and Broxi fighting? What if Chase reacts the same to the GSD pup


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> The reason for disposing of Broxi was because of Chase and Broxi fighting? What if Chase reacts the same to the GSD pup


Bye, bye Chase.
:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Yep, I was right...
> 
> What do you think of these GSDs??
> 
> Skipmyre German Shepherds - planned litters


Are these the breeders she is getting a puppy from? granted, they don't look like the best in the world (only evidence of hip scoring) however, I think they have a right know that one of their puppies is ending up with a serial dog hoarder/disposer.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Yep, I was right...
> 
> What do you think of these GSDs??
> 
> Skipmyre German Shepherds - planned litters


And pups born just 12 days apart...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> The reason for disposing of Broxi was because of Chase and Broxi fighting? What if Chase reacts the same to the GSD pup


Or Broxi had to go only because a GSD came up and he was actually fine with chase all along and the stories of him sleeping with chase were true, but the puppy came up, so Broxi goes.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> The reason for disposing of Broxi was because of Chase and Broxi fighting? What if Chase reacts the same to the GSD pup


I don't believe they were fighting for one moment. Not two young dogs that are still effectively puppies. I wouldn't expect them to get on a like a house on fire after a week, but still, I don't believe they would be properly fighting. It's just an excuse.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> The reason for disposing of Broxi was because of Chase and Broxi fighting? What if Chase reacts the same to the GSD pup


I think that was rubbish to be honest... there were pics of them together and they looked perfectly relaxed, no tension etc, so I think it was just used an excuse to rehome Broxi.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

emmaviolet said:


> Or Broxi had to go only because a GSD came up and he was actually fine with chase all along and the stories of him sleeping with chase were true, but the puppy came up, so Broxi goes.


Yes that's a possibility


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I also feel sorry for Chase and Dixie. Must be so confusing for them, constantly having dogs come and go at the drop of that hat. Can't be any good for them either


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I have asked her on the group what if Chase doesn't take to the new pup 

:skep:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just makes me SO angry!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Are these the breeders she is getting a puppy from? granted, they don't look like the best in the world (only evidence of hip scoring) however, I think they have a right know that one of their puppies is ending up with a serial dog hoarder/disposer.


I don't know. I just thought it was rather coincidental that PG is getting a GSD puppy just as a breeder local to her, who she has mentioned as loving their dogs before, has litters :sad:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Truly lost for words that can be posted without being banned . 

This is beyond ridiculous :mad5:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I don't know. I just thought it was rather coincidental that PG is getting a GSD puppy just as a breeder local to her, who she has mentioned as loving their dogs before, has litters :sad:


Yes and they were about two weeks when Broxi was moved on, about the time breeders will let people know or advertise the new litter.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

This was her response

both my dogs love pups we had a jrt cross pup they loved her but she escaped and got hit by a car


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity when was Broxxi 'rehomed'. One litter of Pups was born on 16th Sept.

Maybe she got Broxxi, wasnt happy. Puppy surfed and found these GSDs that she so terribly wanted ? realised 4 dogs was too many, so last in first out ?

I dont know im speculating but its a horrible situation regardless :


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

The thread on FB has been removed...rumbled... :


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> This was her response
> 
> both my dogs love pups we had a jrt cross pup they loved her but she escaped and got hit by a car


Poor Broxi, I guess 6 months old is no longer considered a puppy in her eyes.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> Looks that way... Makes you wonder who the new member was that posted on PG's thread saying that they had met Pauline in person


excuse me that was me and i am not a new person


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Reverie said:


> Poor Broxi, I guess 6 months old is no longer considered a puppy in her eyes.


My response was going to be "chase didn't love Broxi" but wouldn't let me post as removed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe someone should contact the gsd breeder let them know what's happened. At least Broxi is away from her and hopefully will be in a good home soon.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> Same, I'm beginning to wonder about poor Izzy as well


izzy did get run over, as i have been to the vets and picked her up with pg


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

You wonder if she'd get rid of her kids for new ones if it was possible!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

simonehadland2009 said:


> izzy did get run over, as i have been to the vets and picked her up with pg


Maybe you can shed some lights on the Broxi and GSD pup situation as there are a lot of concerned dog lovers


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

simonehadland2009 said:


> izzy did get run over, as i have been to the vets and picked her up with pg


Pauline isn't real though is she?


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> This is why threads should not allowed to be deleted, now all there is is confusion on here!
> 
> So, Simone Hadland lied to us all when I asked about 'Pauline'?


i did not lie i had met her, at the end of the day she is only a friend, i did not know there was a advert up at all and i swear on that


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

simonehadland2009 said:


> izzy did get run over, as i have been to the vets and picked her up with pg


Perhaps you can shed some light on this situation then?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> The thread on FB has been removed...rumbled... :


I noticed that lol, after your post I went on to check and couldn't find it.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

The thread on FB has been removed...rumbled... 
No surprise there then To warn the breeder you would have to know PG real name but the trouble is nothing is stopping her getting a GSD from some other breeder is there?
I do think the MOD who deleted all those posts should come on this thread and say why?
After all members deserve an explanation I think


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simonehadland2009 said:


> excuse me that was me and i am not a new person


In that case, if you don't mind me asking, what happened to this Paulin then? Seems very odd the day PG posted about finding a forever home for Broxi that he also turns up on a free ads page


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

simonehadland2009 said:


> izzy did get run over, as i have been to the vets and picked her up with pg


With all due respect you cant help but wonder when SO many lies have been weaved in and out of threads relating to PG and her many dogs


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> You wonder if she'd get rid of her kids for new ones if it was possible!


can i just say that this is not called for her daughter nearly died when she was born


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Another puppy? Wtf, seriously.
I feel so sorry for all the children and animals caught up in this mess. You would have thought she might take note of the amount of people who are horrified by what she's doing and think twice but apparently not...
I really hope she gets the help she clearly needs, I don't think this is the behaviour of someone who is happy and doesn't have underlying issues.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Sob stories wont change recent behaviour im afraid.

I notice your not shedding light on the situation, speaks volumes


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Micky93 said:


> In that case, if you don't mind me asking, what happened to this Paulin then? Seems very odd the day PG posted about finding a forever home for Broxi that he also turns up on a free ads page


that i cannot explain sadly and i wish i could at the end of the day i am a friend not a keeper of someone


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Simon you said you went with PG to pick her dog up that got ran over by a car Now if my memory is correct PS said the puppy died was laid on the road and a guy came and brought the pup home
The PG says picking up her ashes so how did you both go to the vets to pick her up if she was dead I am confused here


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

simonehadland2009 said:


> can i just say that this is not called for her daughter nearly died when she was born


How was I to know?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> The thread on FB has been removed...rumbled...
> No surprise there then To warn the breeder you would have to know PG real name but the trouble is nothing is stopping her getting a GSD from some other breeder is there?
> I do think the MOD who deleted all those posts should come on this thread and say why?
> After all members deserve an explanation I think


I did a thread and the mods are looking into it ATM.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Her pair of Bearded Dragon's were on the scene for less than 5 months, too. How sad. I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lurcher Link :: View topic - New boy, Broxi, 6 month old Lurcher

Sounds like the rescue are aware of his 'past' but also sounds like he was from a rescue litter in the first place.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Sob stories wont change recent behaviour im afraid.
> 
> I notice your not shedding light on the situation, speaks volumes


right here is the story izzy got knocked over and killed, then she went and got broxi which she had admitted her self was wrong, rhomed him to the wrong person again possibly not the right thing to do. as for the gsd i am not sure about that 100%


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Her pair of Bearded Dragon's were on the scene for less than 5 months, too. How sad. I wonder what happened to them.


She said she rehomed them, what about the corn snake she was so excited to get?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Simone, why are you defending her.. why can't she come and answer our questions, herself? 

From when I joined in 2011, she had Dixie, Dave and Xiva.. Then there was Montie? Lenny? Was your own Hattie or Kip one that she "rescued" too? There was Rocky, Chase, a staffie, a Doberman, Izzy and now Broxi. 

And probably countless others too. But these are the ones I can remember. 

I remember asking her about the Doberman when she brought another "foster" in 
and there was no leaving thread for the Dobie, I just got told she had found a rescue space.


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

simonehadland2009 said:


> can i just say that this is not called for her daughter nearly died when she was born


Im assuming that seeing as you know this information you know PG quite well. Thats quite a personal thing to tell anyone.

Do you not think, from a dog owners perspective 'Such as yourself' that the behaviour PG is showing is quite damaging, not only to herself but her family and the dogs that come and go ? Have you not spoken to her about it? Im sure if it was a friend of mine i would be very very concerned and try and reason with her at least.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> Simon you said you went with PG to pick her dog up that got ran over by a car Now if my memory is correct PS said the puppy died was laid on the road and a guy came and brought the pup home
> The PG says picking up her ashes so how did you both go to the vets to pick her up if she was dead I am confused here


i went for the ashes with her,


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

simonehadland2009 said:


> right here is the story izzy got knocked over and killed, then she went and got broxi which she had admitted her self was wrong, rhomed him to the wrong person again possibly not the right thing to do. as for the gsd i am not sure about that 100%


She is getting the GSD in 2 weeks apparently


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

simonehadland2009 said:


> that i cannot explain sadly and i wish i could at the end of the day i am a friend not a keeper of someone


Then maybe as a friend you can help her get the help she needs. I know if one of my friends was doing something so unhealthy and worrying I would try my best to help them get the help they need.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fluffaluff said:


> Im assuming that seeing as you know this information you know PG quite well. Thats quite a personal thing to tell anyone.
> 
> Do you not think, from a dog owners perspective 'Such as yourself' that the behaviour PG is showing is quite damaging, not only to herself but her family and the dogs that come and go ? Have you not spoken to her about it? Im sure if it was a friend of mine i would be very very concerned and try and reason with her at least.


yes i have but like i say i am a friend not a keeper, you can't force someone to do something because they will do it anyway


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> She is getting the GSD in 2 weeks apparently


DISGRACEFUL!!!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Now I am totally confused Steven PG lives in Scotland and you live in
Guisborough which is located in Redcar and Cleveland, North, England.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

SLB said:


> Simone, why are you defending her.. why can't she come and answer our questions, herself?
> 
> From when I joined in 2011, she had Dixie, Dave and Xiva.. Then there was Montie? Lenny? Was your own Hattie or Kip one that she "rescued" too? There was Rocky, Chase, a staffie, a Doberman, Izzy and now Broxi.
> 
> ...


no my dogs are my dogs i had them before i met her, i am not defending her i am being a friend


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

simonehadland2009 said:


> right here is the story izzy got knocked over and killed, then she went and got broxi which she had admitted her self was wrong, rhomed him to the wrong person again possibly not the right thing to do. as for the gsd i am not sure about that 100%


This just isn't normal behaviour. How many people would run out and get a new puppy just days after burying their puppy that was killed? then after just over a week, dump that puppy into rescue because it didn't meet their expectations? then to top it all off, get ANOTHER puppy weeks after dumping the last one. It's disgusting and not the behaviour of a rational person.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

As if she is getting a puppy that she will then 'rehome' for something else


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> Now I am totally confused Steven PG lives in Scotland and you live in
> Guisborough which is located in Redcar and Cleveland, North, England.


yeah and ?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simonehadland2009 said:


> no my dogs are my dogs i had them before i met her, i am not defending her i am being a friend


Being a friend ins't about backing them up when they are wrong or in need of help, all you are doing is confirming that she has done nothing wrong when/if she should come and read this. it is about being painfully honest when they need help or are drifting down a dangerous path and aiding them get on the right track.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Well Simon
Scotland and where you live are hours away so was just saying I was confused that's all unless you were up in Scotland visiting?


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

labradrk said:


> This just isn't normal behaviour. How many people would run out and get a new puppy just days after burying their puppy that was killed? then after just over a week, dump that puppy into rescue because it didn't meet their expectations? then to top it all off, get ANOTHER puppy weeks after dumping the last one. It's disgusting and not the behaviour of a rational person.


she has always wanted a shepard believe me i know, and as much as i am a friend i may not agree with every decission but at the end of the day i will stand by a friend through thick and thin,


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys can we try not to do anything to get this thread closed or moved please


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> Well Simon
> Scotland and where you live are hours away so was just saying I was confused that's all unless you were up in Scotland visiting?


i go up to scotland very often, u can see from pictures that pg has posted and i can also post pics from when i was there


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

simonehadland2009 said:


> no my dogs are my dogs i had them before i met her, i am not defending her i am being a friend


Sometimes being a friend means being harsh and making them see sense. In this case it's definitely warranted

(The mods have checked his ip against PG's I assume)


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah ok I get it. You all hate me. Made it perfectly clear. I don't think that makes me want to come on here and explain. I am disgusted that someone even suggested Izzy maybe was got rid of instead of killed. 

I am leaving this stupid place. There is no need for a personal attack.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Sometimes being a friend means being harsh and making them see sense. In this case it's definitely warranted
> 
> (The mods have checked his ip against PG's I assume)


excuse me i am a her, and i am most certainly not pg


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

PoisonGirl said:


> Yeah ok I get it. You all hate me. Made it perfectly clear. I don't think that makes me want to come on here and explain. I am disgusted that someone even suggested Izzy maybe was got rid of instead of killed.
> 
> I am leaving this stupid place. There is no need for a personal attack.


Why are you getting another dog JUST after getting 'rid' of Broxi


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I missed the e and thought your name was Simon my apologies.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

PoisonGirl said:


> Yeah ok I get it. You all hate me. Made it perfectly clear. I don't think that makes me want to come on here and explain. I am disgusted that someone even suggested Izzy maybe was got rid of instead of killed.
> 
> I am leaving this stupid place. There is no need for a personal attack.


So are you getting a GSD puppy and why is the dog in rescue? It's not a personal attack, it's concern for the dog and other dogs.................


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

SLB said:


> From when I joined in 2011, she had Dixie, Dave and Xiva.. Then there was Montie? Lenny? Was your own Hattie or Kip one that she "rescued" too? There was Rocky, Chase, a staffie, a Doberman, Izzy and now Broxi.


It does appear that Lenny has gone to a forever home. I think Scruples were involved and I've found the blog of a dog walker in Edinburgh who regularly mentions and has pictures of him.

I think it would be wise for someone who knows PG's real name to get in touch with Skipmyre just to make sure that if they are the breeder she's going to then they're aware of the situation.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> I missed the e and thought your name was Simon my apologies.


thats perfectly fine but i would just like to say i am not pg and nor will i ever be i have my own problems to deal with,


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Yeah ok I get it. You all hate me. Made it perfectly clear. I don't think that makes me want to come on here and explain. I am disgusted that someone even suggested Izzy maybe was got rid of instead of killed.
> 
> I am leaving this stupid place. There is no need for a personal attack.


Nobody has said they hate you. 
Everyone is just basing the little information that they know from what YOU have told us, and then the fact you have gone back over and deleted all the posts?? I'm afraid to say you haven't made yourself come across in a particularly good light right now.

Nobody is attacking you either - we would just appreciate the truth about what is going on! And if you are not prepared to do this it is just showing that there are reasons why you don't want people to know, hence coming across suspicious. By leaving you are just reinforcing this idea.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

simonehadland2009 said:


> she has always wanted a shepard believe me i know, and as much as i am a friend i may not agree with every decission but at the end of the day i will stand by a friend through thick and thin,


There are lot's of dogs I want but it doesn't mean I'm going to get them. Surely anyone can see that rehoming one dog to make way for a more 'wanted' dog is very twisted? dogs are for life unless there are very genuine circumstances that dictate otherwise. Dumping a puppy in rescue after just over a week because a 'better' pup came along is not a genuine circumstance.


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> It does appear that Lenny has gone to a forever home. I think Scruples were involved and I've found the blog of a dog walker in Edinburgh who regularly mentions and has pictures of him.
> 
> I think it would be wise for someone who knows PG's real name to get in touch with Skipmyre just to make sure that if they are the breeder she's going to then they're aware of the situation.


Very well said.

You really shouldnt be having another dog. Sort your head out first get it together for your other 2 dogs and family.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Yeah ok I get it. You all hate me. Made it perfectly clear. I don't think that makes me want to come on here and explain. I am disgusted that someone even suggested Izzy maybe was got rid of instead of killed.
> 
> I am leaving this stupid place. There is no need for a personal attack.


I think most people are shocked at what has transpired, feel sad that you couldn't have been honest and a lot are genuinely concerned for you 

I dont think you can possibly be surprised at the amount of passion this has generated at all Poison Girl, you yourself have ranted in similar manner about other people with your various fosters.

I really do hope that you can see this all for the problem it is and get some help.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Everyone has made it perfectly clear they hate me.
I'm NOT getting a puppy from skipmyre that was a long time ago 

THis has turned into a personal attack. Accusing me of getting rid of my puppy and pretending she was killed IS personal.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Everyone has made it perfectly clear they hate me.
> I'm NOT getting a puppy from skipmyre that was a long time ago
> 
> THis has turned into a personal attack. Accusing me of getting rid of my puppy and pretending she was killed IS personal.


So you are not getting a GSD puppy then?


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

PoisonGirl said:


> Everyone has made it perfectly clear they hate me.
> I'm NOT getting a puppy from skipmyre that was a long time ago
> 
> THis has turned into a personal attack. Accusing me of getting rid of my puppy and pretending she was killed IS personal.


But you are getting another puppy ?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Everyone has made it perfectly clear they hate me.
> I'm NOT getting a puppy from skipmyre that was a long time ago
> 
> THis has turned into a personal attack. Accusing me of getting rid of my puppy and pretending she was killed IS personal.


PG- emotions are running high as people are worried about the welfare of this puppy and the veracity of your previous threads.

How can people believe things until they have the full picture- which up until now seemed to be one thing and is now something else.

Ginger rogers has wise words for you.

If everyone could remain calm we could maybe hear your side of Broxi's story?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My personal life is nothing to do with this forum. No one needs to know anything about my future.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Yeah ok I get it. You all hate me. Made it perfectly clear. I don't think that makes me want to come on here and explain. I am disgusted that someone even suggested Izzy maybe was got rid of instead of killed.
> 
> I am leaving this stupid place. There is no need for a personal attack.


Can't blame me for wondering about Izzy, I thought it was unhealthy getting a another puppy straight after Izzy's tragic accident and then with what has happened with Broxi and now with you getting another puppy  its very upsetting, and you must know yourself that this isn't healthy for both you and your children.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Everyone has made it perfectly clear they hate me.
> I'm NOT getting a puppy from skipmyre that was a long time ago
> 
> THis has turned into a personal attack. Accusing me of getting rid of my puppy and pretending she was killed IS personal.


From one member - I haven't said it?! Nor have others. I do truly believe Izzy was killed, and am truly sorry for that. However you have been seen posting about getting a new puppy, you're own friend on here has confirmed this, and you STILL aren't explaining the situation.

Nobody is trying to show their 'hate' for you, all we are concerned about are the dogs involved! Your behavious is not normal and you should really focus on your two dogs and trying to understand why/if you have problems with keeping committed to animals.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

PoisonGirl said:


> Everyone has made it perfectly clear they hate me.
> I'm NOT getting a puppy from skipmyre that was a long time ago
> 
> THis has turned into a personal attack. Accusing me of getting rid of my puppy and pretending she was killed IS personal.


No one has actually said they hate you, posting the things you post on a PET forum will cause this concern about the welfare of animals, dogs in this case.

What happened to Izzy was awful, you had lots of support from members and then you had support when you posted about getting Broxi.

You should not be getting another pup, what happens if Chase doesn't get on with the pup, its not fair on you, the dogs and your children most of all. They will get so attached to a little pup.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

PoisonGirl said:


> Everyone has made it perfectly clear they hate me.
> I'm NOT getting a puppy from skipmyre that was a long time ago
> 
> THis has turned into a personal attack. Accusing me of getting rid of my puppy and pretending she was killed IS personal.


One person hinted, I'm more concern and would be more concern about why the dog you said was going to a "perfect" home is now in rescue? It's all well an good acting the injured party, but what about this poor 6 month old baby who is now sitting in rescue or even going free to a good home?

You have done this, and are getting a puppy, even though you posted on here to say you weren't not a few days ago....


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> My personal life is nothing to do with this forum. No one needs to know anything about my future.


You posted your life on a forum - don't complain that people are taking an interest.

Which incidentally I think we should just stop. It all feels like attention seeking to me.

I thought you were leaving anyway?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

so you picked up on one persons comment and not answered any of the questions .

How come the last dog was put up for sale in the papers ?

How come your getting ANOTHER dog, i mean how many dogs can one person go through in a year


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

If you aren't happy discussing your future then at least discuss what has happened in your past - specifically poor Broxie. 

You made out that him and chase did not get on, yet you are bringing another puppy into the home just a few weeks later? To anyone this appears to be 'one in, one out' and unless you explain why it's not then this opinion will not change.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

PG no one hates you most are worried about your state of mind to keep getting dogs in and out all the time That's not the actions of a normal person and I don't mean that in a nasty way either.
Just wish you would explain the situation about Broxi as the poor boy has had a lot of moves in his young life.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

everyone is just concerned about poor Broxi and this new puppy. Nobody has said they hate, but we would appreciate the story of what has gone on here to put our minds at ease about the welfare of both dogs.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

More than one person wondered about Izzy.
It is because when a person lies, often truths never are believed. Like the boy who cried Wolf.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh look Iv been deleted from Fb...what a pity. 
The puppy wasnt from a breeder, it is from one of her friends who 'rescued' 2 gsds from a free ads site and lo and behold they now have a litter....


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I've found a thread asking about the GSD puppies was dated back as far as 2010? I can't see anything more recent unless that's been deleted too!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/108451-what-do-you-think-these-gsds.html

PG: What happened was awful... may be best to take some time to grieve, give the children and the other dogs time to grieve then maybe think of the GSD pup? I certainly don't hate you and I'm not attacking you in any way! Everyone is just concerned about the dog


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think anyone hates you PG. Loads of people, myself included, have expressed concern for you because of your actions and are hoping you'll think about what might really be wrong and get some help.
Even the people who aren't worried about you are only worried about your current dogs, your children and all the other dogs. I don't think anyone has been malicious at all.


----------



## simonehadland2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

HappyWag said:


> More than one person wondered about Izzy.
> It is because when a person lies, often truths never are believed. Like the boy who cried Wolf.


izzy is definatly true i know that


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> Oh look Iv been deleted from Fb...what a pity.
> The puppy wasnt from a breeder, it is from one of her friends who 'rescued' 2 gsds from a free ads site and lo and behold they now have a litter....


Seriously?? I assume the bitch didn't arrive in pup?

ETA: Just checked and I have been deleted too... how gutted!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Oh look Iv been deleted from Fb...what a pity.
> The puppy wasnt from a breeder, it is from one of her friends who 'rescued' 2 gsds from a free ads site and lo and behold they now have a litter....


OMG!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't hate you. I'm angry that you use dogs as a replacement for professional help.
It's not fair on them, you, or your children...or the rescues that have probably taken in the majority of your dogs.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I told you Broxi's story. How many times do I tell it you still aren't gona believe me 

I was not myself, of course I wasn't. My puppy was killed. Some people deal with grief differently. PLENTY of people go and get another dog/puppy after losing one. I saw one who was going to be PTS so I said I would take him in.

I NEVER said to anyone he was definitely here to stay. 

Yes Pauline was real. OK so I put him up on the internet, I can deal with most dog issues but I CANT have a dog with food aggression around my kids, and not one who is causing fights in the garden.

YES the dogs were relaxed in the house and on walks, but in the garden it was a different matter. I couldn't let the kids and dogs out to play at the same time because Chase and Broxi turned into fights! 

He wasn't homed thru the free ads tho. I knew he wouldn't get a place from me with the local rescue as they have a long waiting list. 

His home DID check out. I told her his issues more than twice. She obviously just wanted a dog. She said it was fine she could deal with it. 

Then had big problems with her neighbours. I gave her tips on settling him and that was the last I heard. 

That is the truth. I did email the rescue. I have told them what I told you and I am not rescuing any more dogs. 


I told the mod I messaged last night I am having a break from here I have a lot of stuff to sort out but I don't think that is anyone on here's business.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simonehadland2009 said:


> izzy is definatly true i know that


I like how you've managed to miss out on answering or shedding any light on any of the other comments posted


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

This thread is just getting worse by the minute. It is all very sad 

So more puppies being bred from rescued/rehomed dogs. Nothing surprises me anymore unfortunately.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

simonehadland2009 said:


> izzy is definatly true i know that


Yeah i believe you, I was getting upset about it all and beginning to doubt the things PG had said. Its sad that she's deleted you from FB because it does seem like you were trying to be her friend and help her through it, I think it does show though that PG needs help.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

closed for a read through


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

a lot of personal words being spoken. I am not re opening this thread I think enough has been said. As far as other threads that were deleted it is being looked at by the Mod Squad...


----------

